# rosy loach? dwarf zebra loach?



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm in the process of stocking a 20Long planted tank. Well, I'm still trying to get the plants to not all die on me (I'm a month in), and I had previously gotten some great recommendations on feeding a betta community tank from this forum.

I'm thinking start with small schooling fish, add a school of somewhat-bottom-fish, then last get the betta- with a go-to backup plan.

Schooling fish: thinking a school of celestial pearl danios
Bottom-fish: if I move away from cories and go with a betta/danio-similar-biogeography bottom-fish: Does anyone have experience with either the rosy loach, or the dwarf zebra hovering loach? Or similar biogeog recommendation?

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/yunnanilus-sp-rosy/

I ask because:
1. I looked on aquadvisor, but it didn't have the rosy loach species specifically, just a dwarf loach, and it said loaches can nip fins. But these loaches are TINY nanofish, not the big guys. Any thoughts on fin nipping?

2. The rosy loaches would be wild caught, but have been QT'd by the seller and are eating lots of different foods. I am struggling to feel OK with that. Think I might go a different direction, as I'd prefer captive bred, just I'm squeamish about the ethics.

Thanks!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I trust seriouslyfish.com over aqadvisor about pretty much everything: tank size, temp, pH, behavior/temperament, #s you should keep of a species.

Are you buying from msjinkxd? I bought zebra otos from her (also a wild caught fish) expecting a higher survival rate with her claim of quarantining, deworming, getting them use to aquarium foods and such.. I lost all but 2 (and I know how to keep otos as I have a lot in another tank) one was DOA and the others looked starved when they got here, did not eat any of the food the seller recommended/said she fed them ...and ultimately died (I think they were too far gone when they got here to recover).

I won't buy wild caught anymore, especially after hearing how some are caught by use of chemicals to effectively knock them out/sedate them (which can compromise essential bacteria in the digestive system). Trying to stick to tank bred fish and inverts (no more nerites either)..


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have been buying from www.msjinkzd.com for several years and have never had a bad experience. All of the fish and inverts I have received were healthy, well kept and ate from day one. I don't believe she "claims" anything ... which in this context implies a certain lack of truth ... she does what she says.

Her reputation is impeccable and there's good reason.

I like Ember Tetra; they are peaceful and not too active for a Betta. Habrosus Cories are also nice as are Pygmy Cories. Pygmy are more mid-level and Habrosus are more bottom dwellers. My Celestial Pearl Danio aren't nippy but the Neons and Espei Rasbora are.

Other than Betta all of my fish come from www.msjinkzd.com as I won't buy live animals from chain stores.


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the informative responses. I know people can have really different experiences with the same vendor- I got a terrible plant order from a highly recommended plant person once, and others had great experiences from him.

I do think I'd like rosy loaches, but I'd need to know they're non-nippy... And captive bred just sits better with me, although I know some wild caught can be sustainable, etc. 

You've given me for for thought!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I cannot imagine them being nippy but you could ask Rachel/msjinkzed. The problem is when you add a long-finned fish like Betta anything can become nippy.

If this is not going to be a Betta-based community tank I can move it to "Other Fish" where people have experience with more species.


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion- I definitely want to have a betta in the community, so wherever you think is appropriate.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Loaches can't actually nibble on fish, they can stab them with their eye barb but that's usually only for when it tries to get eaten lol. The Betta will be just fine as long as HE can cope with them. Rosy Loach are quite peaceful along with Panda Loaches, I did a poop ton of research on them a while ago when I too was planning to get some.

If you don't want cories but like their look sort of, you can look at aspidoras; cousins to the corydoras. Usually smaller and longer looking and some are pretty cool! Not sure where you'd get them. I have a local store that often has some in but not sure about online; I'm sure someone has them!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've been debating getting Rosy Loaches for a long time but somehow another species catches my eye and I don't.


----------



## ApochSaint (Apr 19, 2015)

anyone know about Kuhli loaches and how they work with Bettas?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Kuhli are shoaling so need a minimum of six. They prefer cooler water 70-78F. And they can get up to 4" long. That's all I remember from when I had them. So unless the Betta is in at the least a 20 long with temps around 75F I wouldn't think they would be terribly happy.


----------



## ApochSaint (Apr 19, 2015)

Alright. Good to know. I have a new 15g tall that I am trying to fill and I already have Cory cats in a doff tank so I.am looking for something different to put with my betta


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

What are people's thoughts with the wild caught aspect for rosy loaves in particular? (Not just wild caught in particular). Anyone know their deal?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

There are a lot of fish who have not bred in tanks yet or it is very difficult to do like Oto's. Dwarf Puffer's are almost exclusively wild caught as well because of their cannibalistic nature as babies (yeah, they eat each other). So there are still lots of fish that we have no breed records or techniques for that have to be wild caught. I believe Rosey's, Panda, lots of the Aspidoras as well need to be wild caught. In fact, a lot of microfish tend to be WC instead of TB. 

While I frown on that method of WC where they use chemicals, I don't boycott buying WC fish. The issues with them can be worse though; they may not take to frozen or prepared foods at all which means lots of live foods, they may bring in diseases; Dwarf Puffer's are known for having internal parasites in them when they come in, and plenty of other issues as well. You can try to talk with the store owner/manager to see if they know where the fish came from and if it was WC or TB. Some may know and some may not.


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

K thx for the info. Prob a question that goes beyond this forum. I think the betta aspect has been well-answered- I love that this forum is so knowledgeable that I can ask a kooky question like "is this relatively unusual fish OK with a male betta?" and someone will know!


----------

